# My 2 18"s



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

Here they are....

I figured since people in off topic were bitching about me not owning the kickers that used to be in my avatar (the "L7" box).


Well, I finally sold my cutlass (took the system out), sold the A2300HCX. I plan to get 2 bd1500s.

A buddy of mine has one of these subs, and a bd1000. We took his '96 explorer to the mic and he hit a 147.8...... Not bad for an SUV, I thought. 


AW1805X


----------



## deftonekorn1002 (Jun 12, 2002)

the back looks good but the front looks like shit imo


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Well well well, looks like someone else besides me has a 2300HCX.

How did you like it. I got one, but ain't hooked it up in the car yet. Let me get your opinion.


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

I had to sell the A2300HCX...

I don't think it really has that much juice.

I ended up selling it to a buddy of mine that has 2 audiobahn 10"s. It bumps the shit outta them...


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deftonekorn1002_@Jun 20 2003, 03:39 PM
> *the back looks good but the front looks like shit imo*


 I'D ENGRAVE THEM AND MOUNT THEM UPSIDE DOWN.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locomaz+Jun 22 2003, 01:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (locomaz @ Jun 22 2003, 01:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--deftonekorn1002_@Jun 20 2003, 03:39 PM
> *the back looks good but the front looks like shit imo*


I'D ENGRAVE THEM AND MOUNT THEM UPSIDE DOWN. [/b][/quote]


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz+Jun 22 2003, 07:37 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (locomaz @ Jun 22 2003, 07:37 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--deftonekorn1002_@Jun 20 2003, 03:39 PM
> *the back looks good but the front looks like shit imo*


I'D ENGRAVE THEM AND MOUNT THEM UPSIDE DOWN. [/b][/quote]
good idea...


thanks homie


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz+Jun 21 2003, 11:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (locomaz @ Jun 21 2003, 11:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--deftonekorn1002_@Jun 20 2003, 03:39 PM
> *the back looks good but the front looks like shit imo*


I'D ENGRAVE THEM AND MOUNT THEM UPSIDE DOWN. [/b][/quote]
id sell em to someone who doesnt know SHIAT bout car audio for a grip and buy some subs that perform.


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

Yeah, but what do you know?


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i know to listen when the very large majority of car audio enthusiests say that those subs are SHIT.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Them are some nice subs. What did you give for em?


----------



## 1992caprice (Dec 30, 2001)

those subs are fucking horrible


----------



## Acrophobia2587 (Aug 6, 2003)

nice subs


----------

